# Cryptosporidiosis in Lizards



## *Kirsty* (Feb 18, 2007)

Seeing as there is no longer a sticky topic for this and I have no idea why seeing as its a lot more common that people actually think and probably one of the most devastating parasite, I thought id put up some info to hopefully educate people a bit more. 

In a book published in 2006 it states more than 50% of UK leopard geckos are carriers of crypto so id hate to think what the stats are now with the amount of people breeding and the lack of quarantine that goes on or when people think that 3 months is enough to rule it out.

So could someone consider making this a new sticky as there is a lot of confusion that seems to surround crypto as many people think it’s not that common.

Here is the best information sheet found by Marcia McGuiness from Golden Gate Geckos and I hope people will read through it and maybe think a bit more about its risks when breeding and selling on their animals.

*Purpose:*

This provides some facts and common myths about the parasite Cryptosporidium, aka “crypto”, in a comprehensive article targeted for the average lizard keeper, hobbyist, and breeder.

*Description:*

There are eleven strains of Cryptosporidium, which is a mutant form of Coccidia. These are single-celled protozoan parasites with a direct life cycle, which means that the microorganism can complete its life cycle (from egg to larvae to adult) within a single host animal’s body. Generally speaking, these parasites are ‘host specific’, meaning that certain strains of Cryptosporidium are adapted to cause disease only in specific hosts. The strains of crypto that infect reptiles are _Cryptosporidium serpentis _(found primarily in snakes), and _Cryptosporidium saurophilum (primarily in lizards)_. Unlike some myths claim, these strains are _not_ zoonotic, or transmissible to humans or other mammals.

Most reptiles are considered susceptible to Cryptosporidiosis, especially snakes. Crocodilians are not known to have crypto. Rare cases of non-alimentary Cryptosporidium have been found in the kidneys and salivary glands of Iguanas. _Cryptosporidium parvum is often observed when testing the faeces of snakes, but this strain of crypto only causes infection in mammals, and most likely originates from mice feeders passing though the snake’s GI system._

Crypto affects snakes and lizards differently, and is much more difficult to diagnose in lizards because the symptoms are more elusive than in snakes. In lizards, the parasite invades the GI tract in the lining of the intestines creating inflammation and lesions that severely inhibit the absorption of nutrients. In snakes, it is the stomach wall that is affected which can cause fatal internal haemorrhaging.

*Contagion and Transmission:*

Some experts claim that ALL lizards have Cryptosporidium, but this is completely unfounded and false. Most reptiles do carry sub-clinical, non-problematic coccidian microorganisms, but not crypto. Contrary to common myths, crypto is not easily transmitted by casual contact with 
skin and clothes. In its reproductive stage, when oocysts (spores/eggs) are being shed, Cryptosporidia infection is spread by contact via oral and faecal contamination. Reptiles that are infected with Cryptosporidia pass oocysts through their faeces, and orally via water and food bowls.

When uninfected reptiles share water and food bowls with infected animals, they can ingest crypto oocysts. Likewise, if they come in contact with infected faeces, or consume insect prey that has ingested infected faeces, the parasite can be easily transmitted.

Crypto infected reptiles can also continually re-infect themselves by using their own contaminated water bowls and contact with their own faeces, which creates large loads of this parasite to build up in their GI system very quickly. Fastidious disinfection is required to eradicate crypto infection, and will be discussed later in this article.

*Clinical Symptoms:*

Many reptiles are asymptomatic (no symptoms) but are known to be carriers of Cryptosporidium. The carrier status of lizards is not 
completely known yet, but it is known that the parasite may remain in a dormant state until the animal is subject to severe stress and/or immuno-supression, and then begins to multiply to a clinical state. Unfortunately, most of the clinical symptoms of crypto infection are similar to other parasitic and bacterial infections, so making a diagnosis purely by symptoms is ambiguous.

The _progressive_ symptoms of Crypto in lizards are:

- Anorexia, loss of interest in food
- Regurgitation of food and undigested skin shed masses
- Change in consistency of faeces, florid diarrhoea, ‘cottage cheesy’ stools
- Weight loss, wasting away, thin tail
- Enlarged, darkened liver (hepatic lipidosis, or fatty liver)
- Lethargy
- Death

*Diagnosis:*

There are stages of the disease when it is sub-clinical and extremely difficult to detect. Until recently, the only 100% accurate method of diagnosis for crypto was post-mortem pathology of the stomach and intestines. In most cases, Cryptosporidium must be shedding, or in their reproductive stage, in order to be detected by conventional microscopic methods, as normal/routine faecal tests (floats and/or smears) are unreliable and produce too many false negatives. 

Today, more sophisticated and precise test methods are available to accurately diagnose Cryptosporidium infection. Samples of faeces, regurgitated stomach contents, endoscopic biopsies, and by-products of cloacal or stomach flushes may be used to detect Cryptosporidium.

- Acid-Fast Stain (AFS) Test: This common method employs the use of carbol-fuchsin, which is a mixture of phenol (carbolic acid) and basic fuchsin ( a biological purplish-red pigment), because it has a natural attraction to the mycolic acids found in cell walls. This compound stains the walls of the Cryptosporidium oocysts, creating a bright red contrast visible on laboratory glass slides under 100X microscopic power. This test may need to be repeated several times in order to make a positive diagnosis, as the parasite is not always shedding (in its reproductive state) in order to be visibly observed.

- Merifluor Immunofluorescent Assay (IFA) Test: This test is 16X more sensitive than AFS method. This method uses the blood, saliva, or other bodily fluids from an animal that is then evaluated by a laboratory. Certain chemical reagents are used which cause the targeted antibody or antigen, (any substance that causes your immune system to produce antibodies against it) is linked to an enzyme, which are complex proteins that cause a specific chemical change in other substances, without being changed themselves. If the target substance is present in the sample, the test solution turns a different colour when observed through fluorescence.

- Enzyme-linked immunosorbent Assay (ELISA) Test: Similar to the IFA test, this procedure uses components of the immune system and chemicals to detect immune responses in the body (for example, to infectious microbes). The ELISA test involves an enzyme (a protein that catalyzes a biochemical reaction), and an antibody or antigen (immunologic molecules). The ELISA test is generally considered to be the most accurate test for diagnosing Cryptosporidium infection, but is also more elaborate and therefore more expensive to perform.

*Treatment:*

There is currently *no* medication or treatment available that will eliminate Cryptosporidium in reptiles, although there are promising treatments that seem to prevent the parasite from multiplying to levels where the infection is clinical. Current treatments appear to be more effective in snakes, and less so in lizards and tortoises. Many reptiles have maintained their health and have prolonged lives as a result of recent and ongoing treatment studies, but are still considered to be infected and can transmit the disease to other reptiles.

Since there is no ‘cure’ for crypto in reptiles at this time, the inevitable suffering and death of an infected lizard can be expected. Humane euthanasia is often the best course of action.

Some of the medications that are being tested and used are:

Bactrim/Septra/Albon (trimethoprim sulfa): A sulfa-based, broad spectrum antibiotic with excellent activity against most gram-negative organisms. This treatment has not proven to be effective in the treatment of Cryptosporidiosis in cold-blooded animals, but is very useful in treating Coccidiosis.

Halofuginone: An anti-coccidian agent which is an alkaloid originally isolated from the plant _Dichroa febrifuga._ This drug is similar to chemotherapy, which acts on rapidly multiplying cells. It does have a narrow margin of safety as it can actually weaken the immune system, which is a critical factor in keeping crypto suppressed.

Spiramycin: A macrolide antimicrobial agent (antibiotic) with activity against gram-positive and gram-negative organisms, including protozoans and many strains of bacteria. Since this medication also kills gram-positive bacteria which are essential for the digestive system to function properly, it can have detrimental effects by keeping the ‘good’ gut flora out of balance.

Paromomycin: A carbohydrate based drug that fights intestinal infections such as cryptosporidiosis and amoeba infection, or amoebiasis, by inhibiting protein synthesis within the organism. This treatment has proven more effective of _Crytosporidia parvum_, they type of crypto that affects mammals, but has limited effectiveness with cold-blooded animals.

Baycox (toltrazuril): A drug formulated specifically for the treatment of coccidian infections in farm animals. It interferes with the division of the nucleus and with the activity of the mitochondria, which is responsible for the respiratory metabolism of Coccidia. Since it was formulated for mammals, it also has limited effectiveness on reptiles.

Alinia (nitazoxanide): A drug formulated for humans used to treat diarrhoea caused by the parasites _Cryptosporidium parvum_ and _Giardia lambia_. This drug is currently being tested for treatment of Crypto in reptiles, but no definitive therapeutic results have been observed other than symptomatic relief.

Hyperimmune Bovine Colostrum (HBC): This treatment utilizes colostrum, a natural substance secreted by the mammary glands of cows, which provides passive immunity against _Cryptosporidia parvum_ in mammals. Although HBC does not eliminate crypto in all reptiles, there is promising research being conducted* that may prove a cross-reactivity of the antibodies to that of _Cryptosporidia serpentis_. 


* Studies performed by Drs. T. K. Graczyk, M. R. Cranfield, P. Helmer, R. Fayer, and E. F. Bostwick using Hyperimmune Bovine Colostrum have shown to eliminate Cryptosporidium in infected subject monitor lizards.

*Disinfection:*

Cryptosporidium are remarkably resistant to many common disinfectants because their cell walls are impermeable to chemicals and drugs. Crypto oocysts can remain viable up to 18 months in moderately cool, damp or wet environments, so complete disinfection is mandatory to prevent cross-contamination and perpetuating the infection.

* Ammonium compounds or straight household ammonia is most effective

*Prevention:*

The only success in eradicating Cryptosporidium infection is through prevention. Isolation of infected and new animals, fastidious husbandry and cleanliness, reducing crowding and stress, and maintaining all animals in optimal health so that their immune systems are strong enough to fight off infection will be protocol. As harsh as it seems, ANY reptile that has been _positively_ diagnosed with Cryptosporidium should be humanely euthanized, and all cages and cage items discarded to protect any other reptiles in collections and colonies from being infected. The following are guidelines in preventing crypto in reptile collections: - 
· *Quarantine ALL newly acquired reptiles*, regardless of their origin, for at least 90 days. 
· Practice fastidious husbandry and cleanliness during the quarantine period, and at all times.
· Quarantine any reptile that exhibits ANY symptoms of disease or sickness, and seek veterinary care immediately! DO NOT try to diagnose problems yourself, and follow prescribed treatment(s) as ordered.
· Acquire reptiles only from reliable sources. Avoid buying reptiles from large chain pet stores, and ‘reptile mills’ or suppliers that deal in huge, volume sales. These reptiles are only inventory items.
· Obtain faecal samples for veterinary examination for every newly acquired reptile. Most reptile diseases and parasites are completely curable if diagnosed and treated expeditiously.
· Never interchange or recycle food items between reptiles or their enclosures. 
· Never interchange water bowls, cage furniture, décor, or any enclosures between animals or habitats without complete prior disinfection.
· Educate yourself on Cryptosporidium. The internet and/or your veterinarian are GREAT places to learn! With reptiles becoming more mainstream as pets, and more veterinarians being trained and specializing in reptiles, knowledge is the best weapon in the fight against Cryptosporidium, and other reptile parasites and diseases.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Dingle87 (Apr 18, 2009)

Great info, i never really new what it was but now after reading this im all clued up.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Marcia's is a good one : victory:
Other good threads/links posted by forum members previously and well worth mentioning are ~
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/196996-reptilian-cryptosporidiosis.html ~ posted by GlasgowGecko and was originally stickied (don't know why it was unstickied)
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/327548-cryptosporidium-gecko-colonies.html ~ posted by Gazz
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/267424-how-widespread-crypto-uk-leopard.html


----------



## Ailsa (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info
Very informative


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

Think this is the best crypto sheet. Very informative and easy to understand :no1:

why they un-stickied the last crypto sheet i don't know, but this is a good replacement :2thumb:


----------



## James Prala (Apr 4, 2009)

very helpful yet absolutely terrifying!


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

That was a very good read
I wonder why the other one was taken off though :/


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Having myself studied cryptosporidiosis cases on reptiles, may I add this to your brillant exposé:
*
Disinfection of vivaria and other infected materials:*

Ultra-violet of the C wavelength have proven to be efficient both on oocysts and on "free" _Cryptosporidium sp_. . Neon tubes emitting such radiations can possibly be found at medical accessories suppliers. These radiations are VERY dangerous for any living form, including humans. Wear protection glasses while using them, and leave neon tubes in the vivaria to be disinfected at least 12 hours of continous lighting, 24 hours being optimum.

Farmers who have contamined calves use steam cleaners to disinfect oocyst-contamined surfaces, it has been proven than the exposure to steam over 105°C or to flame kills oocysts.

I worked in 2006 on a case of epidemics at a reptile keeper's place, we removed all animals from the reptile room then burned pure sulphur tablets in the room, then let fresh air in. Sulphur is toxic and irritates lungs, so protection masks have to be worn. About 90% of the spores present in the environment of this reptile room were killed using this method. The smell of sulphur may remain for weeks after the operation though, and it is essential to renew completely the air in a room treated in that way before normal activity can take place again.

It is essential that all suspect substrates and plants are put in closed plastic bags then be put to waste. One should do the same with most vivaria accessories which could have been in contact with oocysts, i.e. water bowls, drinking vessels, branches, shelters...

About the case on which I referred to above, 11 reptiles on a total of 15 died within 3 weeks after the introduction of a pair of newly-bought monitor lizards which were the initially contamined animals. A 4-year old girl who had direct contact with snakes got 2 weeks in hospital with severe diarrhea, dehydratation, fever and other worrying symptoms, and the mother got infected as well. Cryptosporidiosis has lead to a few deaths in humans, especially in those categories:

-young children
-elderly people
-people having disfunctions of the immune system.

Wearing single-use protection gloves which can be bought at any chemist shop and washing hands with hydroalcoholic gels would certainly have avoided human contamination.


----------



## apaz69 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Sad death*

Our beautiful bearded dragon had been off her food for some time and was not pooing - her stomach expanded but she was just skin and bone and painful to watch. So today she went to the vets and he thought it may well be cryptosporidium and she has been put to sleep. We are all devasted, especially my 10 yr old daughter but it is for the best as she was suffering. 

She was just so stunning - bright orange and yellow, but it is for the best for her. I do not know how she got this way as she was initially with the other dragons who are all fine and then we separated her to her own viv. It's a very sad sad day.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

apaz69 said:


> Our beautiful bearded dragon had been off her food for some time and was not pooing - her stomach expanded but she was just skin and bone and painful to watch. So today she went to the vets and he thought it may well be cryptosporidium and she has been put to sleep. We are all devasted, especially my 10 yr old daughter but it is for the best as she was suffering.
> 
> She was just so stunning - bright orange and yellow, but it is for the best for her. I do not know how she got this way as she was initially with the other dragons who are all fine and then we separated her to her own viv. It's a very sad sad day.


Sad indeed, but the symptoms you describe do not show for sure it was cryptosporidiosis. It could also have been other parasites like coccidia, they are deadly when found in droves in reptiles' digestive tract.


----------



## debz316 (Aug 22, 2009)

*test was cheaper than we thought*

hi everyone hope ur fine me is well
i had my little abby tested for crypto just to be safe and can up all neg:notworthy: she is only 4 months but is very fussy turns her nose up if she dont wanna eat we been told waxworms 1 every nite she sometimes eats it if not we take it out and put some locust or crix in at nite take them out in she dont eat we have to leave her alone to eat wont eat infront of us fussy moo :censor:
she has gained weight:2thumb:and rep/specailist is plz wiv her progress i got her from a pet shop at 12 weeks old,i never saw her tank he brought her straight out to us she was so sweet and still is :2thumb:we have spent money on her for the vets but all has been worth it its not to expencesive :Na_Na_Na_Na:even for crypto test we wanted it done cuz she dosent have a big appertite but shes eating more now so fingers crossed her tail is getting fatter: victory:and shes a cheeky moo:lol2:
at least we know she hasnt got crypto : victory: and shes looking fatter:no1:
well done abby
 3 aft
1 leo
dogs 
cats
parrot
fish
:jump:and a hubby:whip:​


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

apaz69 said:


> Our beautiful bearded dragon had been off her food for some time and was not pooing - her stomach expanded but she was just skin and bone and painful to watch. So today she went to the vets and he thought it may well be cryptosporidium and she has been put to sleep. We are all devasted, especially my 10 yr old daughter but it is for the best as she was suffering.
> 
> She was just so stunning - bright orange and yellow, but it is for the best for her. I do not know how she got this way as she was initially with the other dragons who are all fine and then we separated her to her own viv. It's a very sad sad day.


 ahhh apaz, i feel for you . thats awfull. we know a leo atm who may/maynot have this. but after reading this, i am really worried now. its a terrible thing. hugs to you all


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

One of my Kingsnakes has just been diagnosed with this awful condition. All the info I have read suggests she needs to be put down ... This thread needs to be a sticky in the Snake section as well, I'll alert a mod : victory:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

What a great thread :no1: thank you for sharing 

and thank you thorrshamri for your imput :no1:


----------



## Lillith (Jun 17, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that crypto can lie dorment for years, and the gecko would seem totally healthy, until they started multiplying?
I've had my leo for 6 or 7 years now, I've never gotten a faecal test. Should I?


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Lillith said:


> Am I right in thinking that crypto can lie dorment for years, and the gecko would seem totally healthy, until they started multiplying?
> I've had my leo for 6 or 7 years now, I've never gotten a faecal test. Should I?


Yes, you're quite right, an animal can be a carrier for years and yet remain asymptomatic itself (for an example, see this thread). As to whether you should get a faecal test carried out.....well, personally, I'd recommend regular faecal tests, for reasons mentioned both in the previous thread I mentioned and also here. I also get faecals run on my geckos as a matter of course when I get them, as I want to try to identify any potential problems as early as possible (this, combined with the strict quarantine of new arrivals, is essential to minimise the risk of contaminating my other animals).


----------



## leopard gecko guy (Apr 12, 2010)

Great post and one of the best explanations that I have read/seen


----------



## ddoornbo (May 26, 2010)

*Con's Lizard Lasso*

YouTube - Con's Lizard Lasso - Infomercial - Lizard Catcher


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

thorrshamri said:


> Sad indeed, but the symptoms you describe do not show for sure it was cryptosporidiosis. It could also have been other parasites like coccidia, they are deadly when found in droves in reptiles' digestive tract.


*Cryptosporidiosis scares the shit out of me!! I hope to never be in that situation...Although the odds are likely that i will be

Does it affect species in the wild? or has it become more common as a result of commercial trading and repetative captive breeding with infected specimins...?

Can it affect other dometic animals or humans?

Cheers for info... 
GeckoD
*


----------



## luci76 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have had a disastrous start to owning 2 Leo`s, I had to have Coco put to sleep 2 weeks ago from having Crypto & off to the Vets tonight about my other one Lola, I think its best that she sould be put out of her pain, I have been cleaning her viv every day, it has been spotless to see if she could pass the parasite through, she is still not eating, runny poo`s when she does, and being sick.. Not even interested in a juicy Waxie.. I love her so much but the kindest thing is to put her out of her pain, WHAT A FRUSTRATING HORIBLE PARASITE IT IS


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

luci76 said:


> I have had a disastrous start to owning 2 Leo`s, I had to have Coco put to sleep 2 weeks ago from having Crypto & off to the Vets tonight about my other one Lola, I think its best that she sould be put out of her pain, I have been cleaning her viv every day, it has been spotless to see if she could pass the parasite through, she is still not eating, runny poo`s when she does, and being sick.. Not even interested in a juicy Waxie.. I love her so much but the kindest thing is to put her out of her pain, WHAT A FRUSTRATING HORIBLE PARASITE IT IS


Hi,

I am so sorry to hear your bad news about your leo's. It's such a shame for your little leos and a shame for you to...:grouphug:

When I got my Beardie "Florence", she was a little under the weather. I got a sample tested (which I do as routine with all my pets) and it came back positive to every Parasite and Crypto.
I felt like the floor had been taken away from me...First Lizard...so I can really understand how you feel.

Florence was put on meds and that, touch wood, has seem to put everything on hold. She eats like a horse and although sometimes her poop is runny-ish, she seems to be in good health. Loves to come out for a tickle on her chin...However I take each day as it comes and I am realistic that I might have to do the very same trip as you. I'm just enjoying each day as it comes.

You are doing what any GOOD Lizard owner would do and give your little lola some dignity and a pain free sleep.

Thinking of you and sending lots of love and huge huggggssss xx

Jingle Bells.


----------



## luci76 (Jun 22, 2010)

Back from the Vets, My poor little Lola has been put to sleep, miss you already little girl  I know she will be out of pain now, RIP Lola & Coco x


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

luci76 said:


> Back from the Vets, My poor little Lola has been put to sleep, miss you already little girl  I know she will be out of pain now, RIP Lola & Coco x


so sorry to hear this 

i had all my 15 geckos put to sleep about 5 months ago, but i didnt know what caused there illness they all started loosing weight and then had sticky eyes so couldnt see and there poos were as runny as water so i took them to a vet and put them down as everytime i touched them they were deffo in pain, i know i could of had them tested to see if they could of been treated but they were in pain and i didnt want to prolong it anymore.

anyway sorry for you loss 
:grouphug:


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Just wanted to add my two cents on the importance of quarantine. A 90 day rule is not only recommended, but a must. A few years ago I took a leopard gecko off a friend who didn't want it anymore ("I have to feed this thing bugs? omg, gross..." Research much?)

Anyway, she was fine for two months, and then stopped eating, having diarrhea, regurgitating skin bundles, etc... Every crypto test I had done came back negative (the parasite sheds oocysts into the stools very intermittently). I spent about £500 in vet bills and eventually came to the decision to have her euthanized. Necropsy showed fatty liver disease, and the histopath? Crypto.

My friend had her for about a week, and I had her for four months. I never kept my geckos together, so never really _had_ to quarantine, but my point remains valid. 

My condolences to everyone that has ever lost an animal to this horrible parasite.


----------



## jayfrog (Sep 13, 2010)

luci76 said:


> I have had a disastrous start to owning 2 Leo`s, I had to have Coco put to sleep 2 weeks ago from having Crypto & off to the Vets tonight about my other one Lola, I think its best that she sould be put out of her pain, I have been cleaning her viv every day, it has been spotless to see if she could pass the parasite through, she is still not eating, runny poo`s when she does, and being sick.. Not even interested in a juicy Waxie.. I love her so much but the kindest thing is to put her out of her pain, WHAT A FRUSTRATING HORIBLE PARASITE IT IS


i feel your pain. im in a similar situation. my first ever reptiles, 2 leos called Alley and Marley. i am fearful that Marley has this awful parasite, she is so skinny and hasnt eaten for ages. waiting on her doing a poo so i can have it analysed but i fear the worst after reading this. she shows all the symptoms..

i recently sperated them, but is it too late?, will they both definately be infected if they were housed together? because ive noticed Alley is getting thinner as well now....

never again will I buy ANYTHING never mind an animal from Pets At Home..:censor:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

jayfrog said:


> i feel your pain. im in a similar situation. my first ever reptiles, 2 leos called Alley and Marley. i am fearful that Marley has this awful parasite, she is so skinny and hasnt eaten for ages. waiting on her doing a poo so i can have it analysed but i fear the worst after reading this. she shows all the symptoms..
> 
> i recently sperated them, but is it too late?, will they both definately be infected if they were housed together? because ive noticed Alley is getting thinner as well now....
> 
> never again will I buy ANYTHING never mind an animal from Pets At Home..:censor:


Unfortunately crypto is highly contagious, so _if_ Marley does have crypto then, sadly, it's very likely that Alley is infected too. If you can't get poop samples for faecal tests, try asking the vet if it's possible for them to do a cloacal flush; they may be able to obtain a sample that way. As has been mentioned already though, infected leos will only shed oocysts intermittently, so one negative result isn't conclusive; several tests may be required to confirm if your suspicions regarding crypto are correct :sad:

Personally, I'd contact [email protected]; it's quite possible that, if they've received a crypto-infected group of leos from a breeder, other customers have already made them aware of the problem.


----------



## tango44 (Oct 16, 2010)

A very interesting post - a company called chamcotec has formulated a sanitising spray that can be used for cleaning that is effective for both microsporidia and cristosporidium, should be on sale about now I think


----------



## luci76 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jayfrog Since writting this post I was so unsure of getting anymore Leos from the loss that I had, but now i have a male & female (Moko) & (mikka) , 6 months old doing great.. Mikka loves coming out to have a nose & chill & watch a bit of Eastenders with me LOL Moko Well not to be offensive a typical Male Unsociable LOL  Absolute Great Creatures.  just find a local breeder!!! I went in [email protected] the other day about to kick up a stink, a Leo was so under weight I asked about it, but said not for sale as having tests, nothing else i can do. FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/jayfrog.html


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Can _Cryptosporidium saurophilum _be passed on to snake or _Cryptosporidium serpentis _on to a lizard?

Thanks, 
Will


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

Crypto is evil we lost a couple of geckos to it last year whilest our awesome vet was trying different meds, then we tried Paramomycin, it was great. It was a very long treatment 2 days in row to start then 2x a week for 2 months. The geckos didnt like the taste but unlike the other meds it didnt make them sick so they were able to keep weight on. Saved 2 geckos they are both doing well.


----------



## Sara82 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Crypto life cycle*

:whip:- exactly how I feel about this terrible parasite)
I previously wrote a question and story about my son's beardie,but something happened to it while posting it, so I will get to the point.Does anyone know the life cycle of the crypto parasite? and possibly some of the (experimental) treatments used..thankyou!!:notworthy:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Sara82 said:


> :whip:- exactly how I feel about this terrible parasite)
> I previously wrote a question and story about my son's beardie,but something happened to it while posting it, so I will get to the point.Does anyone know the life cycle of the crypto parasite? and possibly some of the (experimental) treatments used..thankyou!!:notworthy:


there's several threads which give good information on crypto including the following ~
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/196996-reptilian-cryptosporidiosis.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/327548-cryptosporidium-gecko-colonies.html


----------



## Tetley (Feb 26, 2011)

Just to those wondering why there is no sticky, they were all deleted as stickies and the links were put into this thread: 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/663831-lizard-stickies-faqs-read-here.html

Because the lizard forums were a bit of a mess. I checked, and there is a crypto one in there - but I actually think it's a good idea to have a thread about it every now and then to keep awareness up, and this thread is very good


----------



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

*About time this thread was reposted for all to read*

Bump.

Original Post very informative. Required reading


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I brought a female bearded dragon into my house, 3 years ago from a well known supplier. 

November it gave up eating, went downhill fast and died. 

Did not worry, then my crested went like leopardgeckomad's lizards, if you touched them, they seemed in pain. 

So far, lost 16 crested's to crypto, 10 left. Thought my females were safe, but no. They have it too. 

Gonna give it time, see how we go. Maybe euthanize. 

I was moaned at for sand in the sink, so used to tip the bearded water on the cresteds bio active substrate. :censor::censor:

This is how it transfered, via water. Saliva and poop are others.

I have been using gloves and cleaning with 12% hydrogen peroxide (meant to kill occysts) Ammonia is meant to be good too. 

It's a nasty disease which seems can lay dormant, any new critters will be tested. Not that I will be getting any..


----------

